# Sleeping bag



## nigesmith (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi, 
My name is Nigel Smith, I am presently in Nicaragua and am traveling to Cairo on the 1st of January. 
I am cycling from Cairo to Cape Town next year. My down sleeping bag has not arrived here in Granada. 
I was wondering if anyone had a good unwanted down lightweight sleeping bag that I could buy for the trip.
Some time will be spent in Ethiopia so a bag capable of minus temps would be great. 
Thanks


----------

